# Windows 7 Driver problems (HP G6000)



## Tuminn2 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a HP G6061EA which came with a Vista. I have used a beta release of Windows 7 and also the RC, and I had this same problem. Now that i have a genuine final version of Windows 7 Professional I feel like this has to be fixed. The problem is that it seems like the coprocessor is missing a driver. I have Googled this over and over and I've had no result, so I'm not sure what's wrong. The computer works fine though, I just fear it might work even better. Also, USB mouse doesn't work, it just turns up as an unknown device.


Here's a shot of my Device Manager:











Hope you can help!


----------



## Tuminn2 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Windows 7 Driver problems (HP G6000) Update*

It seems that the problem with the coprocessor had to do with chipset drivers, my own mistake not noticing that until after i posted this thread, but i fear I still need help...

The unknown device is a mystery, and I know this because the mouse started to work for some reason but when I plugged my iPod in, it showed bad results...










Does any1 think he/she can help me figure out what that unknown device is? It's not my iPod, I've checked device manager with nothing at all plugged in and that thing is still there 
And maybe tell me what's wrong with the iPod if you know, it's like this on multiple other computers to.


----------

